# NERF 2008 Update!



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Well true believers, we’re almost there. One more week before NERF 2008 is unleashed.
Man… I sure hope you registered, because the spectacular supporters of NERF 2008 are none other than:

2 Guys Smoke Shop
Alec Bradley Cigars
Altadis USA
Ashton Cigars
AtlanticCigar.com
AVO Cigars
Besoterio
Camacho Cigars
CAO International
Cigars International
Cuban Crafters
Drew Estate
Graycliff Cigar Company
Holt’s Cigar Company
Killer Beans
L'il Brown Smoke Shack
Mr. Bundles
Reyes Family Cigars
Tabacalera Perdomo, 
Unclebeanz and
Xikar, Inc.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Is it too late to register? This is the one at Churchills in Boston, correct? I may not be available, but if I am, I'd love to make the trip. May combine it with a post Herf dinner in Boston, are significant others allowed? Still not 100% on the the Herf's. Thanks!

If not, there is always Nerf 2009! :tu


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow!! I really didn't need any more reasons to be excited about NERF '08, but you've given me several.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Oh yeaaahhhh !! :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

DAYUM!
MadAl, this looks like a killer lineup! Can't wait!:ss


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

I may have just soiled my pants!!
:BS


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Costa said:


> Is it too late to register? This is the one at Churchills in Boston, correct? I may not be available, but if I am, I'd love to make the trip. May combine it with a post Herf dinner in Boston, are significant others allowed? Still not 100% on the the Herf's. Thanks!
> 
> If not, there is always Nerf 2009! :tu


Sorry we had to close registration about 2 weeks ago. Tremendous response!


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

I can't believe it! El Tiante Cigars and Beach Cigar Group are coming!!!!


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

MadAl said:


> I can't believe it! El Tiante Cigars and Beach Cigar Group are coming!!!!


Will El Tiante himself be there? That would be COOL. :w


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

MikeyC said:


> Will El Tiante himself be there? That would be COOL. :w


He goes to Florida with the team for Spring Training, his son, Dan will be in attendance.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Beach Cigar?! Time to break out my knee pads ... :r


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Rockridge has truly outdone himself this year!


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Beach Cigar?! Time to break out my knee pads ... :r


I'm not familiar with Beach Cigar. What do they make/sell?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow, some have all the luck!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

MikeyC said:


> I'm not familiar with Beach Cigar. What do they make/sell?


*GURKHAS!*


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

massphatness said:


> *GURKHAS!*


No wonder you got so excited. :r


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Gotta tell ya,

I'm Excited too!!


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

Guys seriously this is my first herf, and I am counting the hours. I can't wait to have a blast tomorrow and smoke some sweet cigars.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

For your amusement:

http://alanwigderdesign.com/nerf2008


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey who's that handsome devil talking to the massphatness (in the orange shirt)?


Also, the guy all the way on the left in this picture is the fellow who traded me a fugazzi. I don't believe it was done maliciously or knowingly. So, if you know this guy please let him know he's waisting his money on fakes.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

MikeyC said:


> Hey who's that handsome devil talking to the massphatness (in the orange shirt)?
> Also, the guy all the way on the left in this picture is the fellow who traded me a fugazzi. I don't believe it was done maliciously or knowingly. So, if you know this guy please let him know he's waisting his money on fakes.


He was a guest of the guy sitting to his left, Brian, sorry you got the short end of the deal.


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

MadAl said:


> He was a guest of the guy sitting to his left, Brian, sorry you got the short end of the deal.


I didn't much mind. I look at it that I did a good deed by sharing with a BOTL.

He just seemed pretty convinced that his cigars were real. I spotted his Fohibas immediately but I'm less familiar with the Boli band. Once I got it home in some better light it was a clear fugazzi even to my unexperienced eye.

If you know how to get in touch with Brian you might want to pass this along so he can inform his friend. I feel badly that he spends money on fakies.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

I'll claim this one...



dunng & TRicker 

:ss


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

And a big THANK YOU to everyone that attendedand/or donated!

We raised over $4000 for Wednesday's Child


----------

